# Top ten reasons to not get a second cockapoo



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

1. More room in the bed
2. Slow dancing with two cockapoos, while possible, might be tricky?
3..................

that's all I can muster, can anybody think of another?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They actually tend to snuggle each other making lots of room in bed.
Tricky is fun. It makes life interesting.
It is amazingly fun watching them play.
They keep each other company when you are busy.
You have a pair of poo slippers instead of just one. 

I could go on....


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a zillion reasons TO get another! I need logical ones NOT to!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Someone here wants a second but I don't

My reasons are:
1) My stress levels would go up.
2) I love Molly and can't share that love!
3) I'm getting older and my moods are up and down
4) I only have 2 hands and it's hard enough to control 1 poo.
5) Too many toys on the floor so major slipping hazzard for the humans
6) Salon visits would cost a fortune!
7) Laryngitis from saying "no" "off" "leave it" etc.......
8) Hard enough to brush one can't imagine having to do two


There are more but I can't think right now


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> They actually tend to snuggle each other making lots of room in bed.
> Tricky is fun. It makes life interesting.
> It is amazingly fun watching them play.
> They keep each other company when you are busy.
> ...


1 poo slipper is enough for me ha! She is always on my feet it covers them both so if I had 2 of them my feet would go numb


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I have a zillion reasons TO get another! I need logical ones NOT to!


Ok...
Double vet bills, food bills,poop pick up and grooming bills.
Twice as much hair brushing, tooth brushing and nail cutting.
If you don't see something happen, you don't know who to blame (well some people don't  )

Of course to me it is all a wash because it is twice as much love!!! Oops not helping ... 
to be honest, going form one to two was the best thing I have ever done. I don't and won't ever regret it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No you don't need any reasons not too!!! Don't be silly!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok, here are my honest answers:

1. Food cost
2. Insurance cost
3. Flea/worm treatment costs
4. Inoculations/spay/neuter costs
5. Miscellaneous other vet visits 
6. Toys, leads, clothing, bed/crate costs
7. Lead walking harder
8. One dog teaching the other bad habits
9. Being jealous of each other or not getting on
10. Double grooming and training 

Would any of these, in triple, stop me getting another? Not on your nelly!  




Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I would love another one *way in the future*. Probably like 4-5 years.... But that time Piper will be a "real" dog and fully grown and with all her manners... I can't think of having another one anytime soon.

Like others on here, there is double the cost and double the trouble...  As least if you space them out it doesn't seem as bad... And by then I will have had more "poo" experience then I do know.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, I finally have a reasonable solution. A massive human partner swap! I move in with Renees partner, she gets mine in return, the wannahavethrees all move in together, the happywithones get each other. Everybody happy, everybody wins! It might be tricky working out dog custody and visitation agreements, especially on an international basis, but it is worth a try!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ok, I finally have a reasonable solution. A massive human partner swap! I move in with Renees partner, she gets mine in return, the wannahavethrees all move in together, the happywithones get each other. Everybody happy, everybody wins! It might be tricky working out dog custody and visitation agreements, especially on an international basis, but it is worth a try!


I want to move in with Ruth.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I want to move in with Ruth.


Umm why do you get to pick first Not fair ha!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Ok, I finally have a reasonable solution. A massive human partner swap! I move in with Renees partner, she gets mine in return, the wannahavethrees all move in together, the happywithones get each other. Everybody happy, everybody wins! It might be tricky working out dog custody and visitation agreements, especially on an international basis, but it is worth a try!


Wow imagine all the chaos!! Would be funny to see


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Umm why do you get to pick first Not fair ha!!


I just want Lola. Haha I always say to willow I'm going to swap you for a lady like Lola.  My girl is a tom boy. Ruff and tumble!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I just want Lola. Haha I always say to willow I'm going to swap you for a lady like Lola.  My girl is a tom boy. Ruff and tumble!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


So is Molly but today she brought it to a whole new level I want Nina


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

1. All those financial reasons already mentioned. 
2. 8 muddy paws to wipe instead of 4. 
3. Two dogs to lift out of the bath and dry.
4. Two dirty dogs to clean when they jump in a muddy pond, lake or river. 
5. Double the dirt on my carpet. 
6. 2 dogs jumping up on my guests as they walk through the door.
7. 2 dogs pulling me on the way to the park or woods. 
8. Double the noise when they playfight when I am trying to watch TV. 
9. 2 dogs barking at the milkman at 5 am.
10. 2 dogs jumping into the bath I have just run for myself.

Would I recommend getting a second poo? YES, YES, YES!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Given that most of these reasons are very counter intuitive..for example grooming a muddy cockapoo is well known to REDUCE stress... and love is like fire, it increases not decreases when we split it... and struggling with two leashes and toys on the floor is like an inexpensive personal trainer working on your core and stabilizing muscles....I don't think I can actually add any of them to my list. Plus money worries are for sissys and Republicans!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Plus money worries are for sissys and Republicans!


You are my new hero!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

See the title of the thread should be top ten 'good' reasons because the only one is that you are unable to take care of them. Other than that, no such thing.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> You are my new hero!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Now that congress decided to back pay are you going to pick up Henry this weekend? I know we'd all love to meet him.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Now that congress decided to back pay are you going to pick up Henry this weekend? I know we'd all love to meet him.


They won't pay us till it is over and I don't know how long that will be. I was unable to commit till I know. She emailed me Friday to say someone else wanted him.  I am heart broken, but I can't do anything until I know where I stand. 
It is wonderful to be told yes you will get paid but it could be a month from now that part is killer. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

At least if I ever need to rehome my two I have two homes waiting. Though Donna Marzi might be after you..  since she has 3 now though.. Maybe she would let you have Lola!

I want a 3rd and I'm not allowed one yet! Maybe we could all move in together! Haha!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> At least if I ever need to rehome my two I have two homes waiting. Though Donna Marzi might be after you..  since she has 3 now though.. Maybe she would let you have Lola!
> 
> I want a 3rd and I'm not allowed one yet! Maybe we could all move in together! Haha!


Now that would solve all the problems and Jake could still be the man!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> At least if I ever need to rehome my two I have two homes waiting. Though Donna Marzi might be after you..  since she has 3 now though.. Maybe she would let you have Lola!
> 
> I want a 3rd and I'm not allowed one yet! Maybe we could all move in together! Haha!


three homes waiting...lol.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> three homes waiting...lol.


Possibly 4 if Marzi sees this!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We could run a roommate site and list all the really important things.....

Wannahavethree with one dog seeks same, housetrained (human that is, dog less so), toilet seat down, toothpaste cap off, house has four paws on the floor rule (broken daily), high protein diet (both species), mild deafness would be a definite asset.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> We could run a roommate site and list all the really important things.....
> 
> Wannahavethree with one dog seeks same, housetrained (human that is, dog less so), toilet seat down, toothpaste cap off, house has four paws on the floor rule (broken daily), high protein diet (both species), mild deafness would be a definite asset.


Hahaha this is hilarious!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> They won't pay us till it is over and I don't know how long that will be. I was unable to commit till I know. She emailed me Friday to say someone else wanted him.  I am heart broken, but I can't do anything until I know where I stand.
> It is wonderful to be told yes you will get paid but it could be a month from now that part is killer.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I think it's so stupid. If you agree to pay everyone, why not just let them go back to work and pay them on time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

God I want a second so bad!!! My only concern is when we got Charlie for first few weeks I was able to pop home for an hour at lunch time then my husband started to work from home so he was there all day. I've moved jobs now and that isn't an option and there are days where my husband has to pop out from time to time and could be out for 4/5 hours at a time, Charlie is fine with that but it wouldn't be fair on a little pup even if he/she did have Charlie for company. 

Also my other concern is every few weeks we go visit my parents a few hours away and leave Charlie with my in laws as my mum has a very over excitable lab who is a bit of a bully and it's mayhem bringing Charlie with us. I don't think it would be fair asking my in laws to mind the two.

Decisions decisions!!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Mclisa said:


> God I want a second so bad!!! My only concern is when we got Charlie for first few weeks I was able to pop home for an hour at lunch time then my husband started to work from home so he was there all day. I've moved jobs now and that isn't an option and there are days where my husband has to pop out from time to time and could be out for 4/5 hours at a time, Charlie is fine with that but it wouldn't be fair on a little pup even if he/she did have Charlie for company.
> 
> Also my other concern is every few weeks we go visit my parents a few hours away and leave Charlie with my in laws as my mum has a very over excitable lab who is a bit of a bully and it's mayhem bringing Charlie with us. I don't think it would be fair asking my in laws to mind the two.
> 
> Decisions decisions!!!!



I hear you! I'm wondering here if it is a hormonal thing to do with menopause? I want another so badly and I come here to shed tears looking at all the adorable puppies. A woman once dashed across a street to snatch up tiny puppy Rufus. Apologetically she said "I'm sorry I just HAVE to hold your puppy for a bit." A puppy addict, I get it now, and as far as I know there is no rehab anywhere close.

As far as my list goes I can't add the one slipper issue, Rufus is strictly a lap dog and we have three spare laps here. Strictly speaking we could get three more puppies. I could add the additional mud, but if we double or, even better, quadruple it we'll be able to open one of those fancy spas where they put mud on your face and recoup all our additional costs!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Today I was introduced to a new reason for you. It is terrible when they both get sick at the same time. I just came in from Jake going one end and Willow the other 
It is going to be a long days.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Today I was introduced to a new reason for you. It is terrible when they both get sick at the same time. I just came in from Jake going one end and Willow the other
> It is going to be a long days.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Oh that's bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Oh that's bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


It turned out not so bad. They are both ok now...

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I hear you! I'm wondering here if it is a hormonal thing to do with menopause? I want another so badly and I come here to shed tears looking at all the adorable puppies. A woman once dashed across a street to snatch up tiny puppy Rufus. Apologetically she said "I'm sorry I just HAVE to hold your puppy for a bit." A puppy addict, I get it now, and as far as I know there is no rehab anywhere close.
> 
> As far as my list goes I can't add the one slipper issue, Rufus is strictly a lap dog and we have three spare laps here. Strictly speaking we could get three more puppies. I could add the additional mud, but if we double or, even better, quadruple it we'll be able to open one of those fancy spas where they put mud on your face and recoup all our additional costs!


Haha love it - puppy rehab for puppy addicts, It would be full of 40+ year old women who's little ones have fledged!
I so understand the lap thing - we got Ralph, and I mothered him, then all he wanted to do was sit with the boys!
So I got ruby, (along with other reasons) and I don't allow her with the boys, she has to sit with me on my couch, if she goes over to the boys, I threaten to get another puppy!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Another reason not to see my latest post.


----------

